# Pensacola Restaurants with boat docks



## Tubthumper (Sep 19, 2013)

*First post by a long time lurker. Been stationed in Pensacola for a few months and just picked up a 19' Cobalt. (I know I know its not a fishing boat...)*

*Love taking the boat to places for food please list you favorite spots!*

*I stole the following list from a previous thread (credit to onoahi):* 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...at-eat-perdido-key-orange-beach-47697/index2/ 

Tacky Jacks-ok food, great drinks and view. can't miss it.cotton bayou

Geno's-sushi, seafood, etc... very good, not great. Zekes Marina, past Tacky Jacks. cotton bayou

Wolf Bay Lodge-seafood, sandwiches, fried. i'm not a fan but the crowds seem to disagree.Zekes Marina under Genos. cotton bayou

Louisiana Lagniappe-seafood, good $$$. SanRoc Cay Marina.across from tacky jacks. cotton bayou.

Grazies-Italian, seafood. good.SanRoc Cay Marina.

Cobalt- new,one of best restaurants in OB. adjacent Caribe at foot of eastern end of Perdido Pass bridge. have docks, never boated there myself. bring fenders if you do!

Fatbacks- haven't been, heard same as above from others. Sportsman Marina. terry cove

Calypso Joe's-similar food to lulus and tacky jacks. family friendly baumhower restaurant. Orange Beach Marina. terry cove.

Sunset Grille- Holiday Harbor. small but very good. blackened fish tacos yum.

Pirates Cove- just go. will eventually be a stop on every trip you make. laid back and good food.have never taken anyone there that didn't love the place.

Flippers- Bear Pt Marina. don't know why that can't get anything going at bear pt. set up to be awesome but always comes up short. bear pt marinahas cool tshirt.

Lulu's-on ICW at foot of Hwy 59 bridge. food is avg, your kids will love it. has turned into a landmark in few short yrs. if no docking go around inside marina, plenty room. a simple 45min ride from perdido key and you won't realize food is mediocre until you've been a few times. great crab claw$$$ and bushwackers. pland on waiting and then staying for awhile.

Florabama- beach it and walk across the street. If you don't know where it is shame on you!

*This list appears to cover to the west of Pensacola does anyone have information for Pensacola and east?*

*Thanks!*
*src*


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Peg Legs

Paradise Bar and Grill

Flounders

The Grand Marlin

The Fish House

Here are a few on Pcola Beach that have docks


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Oar House


----------



## Tubthumper (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you park behind Peg Leg Pete's ? It looked like those slips were for rent--I called over there and the girl seemed to confirm that.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*A Start*

Oar House on Bayou Chico.
Marina oyster barn on Bayou Texar.
Peg Legs, Flounders, and Paradise on Pensacola Beach.
Juan's Padagona at Navarre Beach bridge.
:thumbup:


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Peg legs*

Yes, you can dock there. They have 5 or 6 spots available.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaco's! And most everything downtown is a short walk from Palafox Pier.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Flora Bama now has the Flora Bama Yacht Club Rest, on Old River Side of the road. I have not been, but heard it is awesome!! Badazz Chef runs the place.*


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

3 barges, Mayor Lane, Anterres, Russian Freighter......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Brad King said:


> Peg Legs
> 
> Paradise Bar and Grill
> 
> ...



Those are ok, as are the other suggestions like Jaco's.

I really don't like Flounders or the Fish House, though, but that's just a preference.

If I had to pick one, the "must go to" place is Paradise. Something from the pre-high rise era.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

You can dock at the boardwalk on Pensacola Beach. That gives you access to Hemingway's, Hooters, Surf Burger, Cactus Flower, Papas Pizza, plus a few bars.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Loruna said:


> You can dock at the boardwalk on Pensacola Beach. That gives you access to Hemingway's, Hooters, Surf Burger, Cactus Flower, Papas Pizza, plus a few bars.


J*ust watch that North wind, while you are away. Or moor for a North wind, to keep you off the dock. A thunder head can blow up real fast.
*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think that Calypso Joe's is at OBM anymore. I think it's Fisher's or something now.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

If you go to the Flora Bama Yacht Club be sure and try the Greek Nachos! They are a meal in itself. :thumbup: The owner and chef are the former owners of Live Bait at the Wharf. Great food! :thumbsup:


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hemingway's for Sunday brunch and bottomless mimosas is always good. The dock is a little high if you've got a bay boat though. 

I often hit Paradise on Saturday or Sunday afternoon. Decent food and live music. 

Peg Leg's by boat is fun but at night the channel can be hard to find if you don't know where to look. May want to mark it on your plotter some afternoon. 

Joe Patti's is accessible by boat and has the sushi bar. 

The Oar House dock can get crowded. It may only hold 2 boats depending on how they're docked. 

Pirates' cove is always a good time! What's not to love!?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Joe Patti's can be a climb up for us on lower boats. Worth it for sushi!

Where is Paradise Bar and Grill?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sea Rover said:


> Joe Patti's can be a climb up for us on lower boats. Worth it for sushi!
> 
> Where is Paradise Bar and Grill?


A hundred yards or so west of the sewage treatment facility on the beach. Look for the big tanks and the head to the dock with all the boats just to the west.

EDIT: so that means east of Quiet Water and Flounders just in case you haven't noticed the treatment plant...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sea Rover said:


> Joe Patti's can be a climb up for us on lower boats. Worth it for sushi!
> 
> Where is Paradise Bar and Grill?


Here is a map link:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Para...&cid=0,0,3586956799406730788&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Tubthumper (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the replies! This list should keep me fairly busy.

Any local boating spots that we can't miss--Islands, beaches, coves?

Strictly for recreation--I'll leave all the fish in the water for you guys to catch.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Tubthumper said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies! This list should keep me fairly busy.
> 
> Any local boating spots that we can't miss--Islands, beaches, coves?
> 
> Strictly for recreation--I'll leave all the fish in the water for you guys to catch.


Forts Pickens and McCrae.

South side of the Sound east of Portofino has some great camping spots.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tubthumper said:


> Any local boating spots that we can't miss--Islands, beaches, coves?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> *I have always enjoyed a ride up the Blackwater River, up the Perdido River, and East to Destin. You will see lots of places to stop and enjoy *


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fort McRee is always top on my list, especially when the water is clear.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Fort McRee is always top on my list, especially when the water is clear.


Definitly don't miss McRee. Go for the day, take a grill, drinks, shade and a big healty dose of "Relax". Take a tent and spend the night if you want as well. If you have children, back in with a bow and stern anchor and let them have at it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty much the entire ICW has great places to stop!

Wish the water would clear up before it gets too cold.


----------



## Tubthumper (Sep 19, 2013)

What dictates water clarity around here?

It has been murky for the past two months.

Is there a jellyfish season? Been seeing tons lately.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rain, rain, rain.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tubthumper said:


> What dictates water clarity around here?
> 
> It has been murky for the past two months.
> 
> Is there a jellyfish season? Been seeing tons lately.


Normally the amount of rain we have controls the water clarity. The more rain then the more river water and runoff entering the bay. However, somewhere like crab island, close to a pass, the tide may also control clarity by pulling in clearer Gulf water or pushing out all the bay water. At least, I believe all that is correct...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone is building a nice restaurant on the Quinn Bayou Marina property. They have opened the marina and boat ramp again. There is also a small store on site. The city is saying that they are gonna take the existing river walk and run it from Quinn Bayou all the way to Baghdad and develop it with shops, food, entertainment, and eventually bars and hooka joints... I can't wait!!

They have started this plan and had a ceremony last weekend at the new marina/boat repair place.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

at the oar house if the dock in front of restaurant is full you can park at the marina next door. Usually they tell you where you can park. Jacos has only one slip in the marina.

Paradise is good if you are going to the beach.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Tubthumper (Sep 19, 2013)

I know I asked about Pensacola and Eastward--but if anyone has anything to add about places to the west go for it.

Camping out at Ft McRee sounds pretty awesome--do you need a permit or anything like that?

Also if you wanted to run down to Destin what's the ICW like in that direction? Any massive no-wake zones?

Has anyone tried boating down to Destin to spend the night? Obviously, it wouldn't be on my boat (some day...)--maybe camping or a hotel?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ShimanoRed said:


> Jacos has only one slip in the marina.
> 
> .


Not entirely true, the best thing to do is pull up to the fuel dock and whoever is working will let you dock at a vacant slip.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tubthumper said:


> I know I asked about Pensacola and Eastward--but if anyone has anything to add about places to the west go for it.
> 
> Camping out at Ft McRee sounds pretty awesome--do you need a permit or anything like that?
> 
> ...


No permit needed for McRee but no dogs. If you're taking kids, park away from the party areas. 

I did the run from bayou Texar to crab island and back last Saturday. It's nice, no long no wake zones. If it's choppy, 2 hours there in a bay boat can get old quickly, but the ride back was nice! I'm not very familiar with Destin so I'm not sure where you'd camp but hopefully someone else has some ideas.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Boats & Restaurants*



Brad King said:


> Peg Legs
> 
> Paradise Bar and Grill
> 
> ...


Fish House does not have transient docking for boaters. That being said, there is no dockmaster to enforce it, though they do threaten to tow you if they catch you, and have trespassing signs posted. Apparently the owner of the marina, and the owner of the restaurant don't get along. :thumbdown:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Fish House does not have transient docking for boaters. That being said, there is no dockmaster to enforce it, though they do threaten to tow you if they catch you, and have trespassing signs posted. Apparently the owner of the marina, and the owner of the restaurant don't get along. :thumbdown:


There is a guy who keeps his sailboat there that is a real jerkoff about it to, least he was when I tried to stop in


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> There is a guy who keeps his sailboat there that is a real jerkoff about it to, least he was when I tried to stop in


The docks behind the fish house for the most part are torn up from the storms. As all of you know, if it blows hard from the east those docks take a beating. The paperwork is in the process for a new breakwater to be constructed. Once it is completed a new marina will be built there. 

There are a few boats tied up there, (7 I believe) and they are moored at the only safe sections of dock. The rest of the dock, I wouldn't tie a boat up to, but that's just me.... I know it sucks, but it is what it is.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

John B. said:


> The docks behind the fish house for the most part are torn up from the storms. As all of you know, if it blows hard from the east those docks take a beating. The paperwork is in the process for a new breakwater to be constructed. Once it is completed a new marina will be built there.
> 
> There are a few boats tied up there, (7 I believe) and they are moored at the only safe sections of dock. The rest of the dock, I wouldn't tie a boat up to, but that's just me.... I know it sucks, but it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I learned that, but there was no reason for this guy not to just tell me that vs telling me he was gonna call the law if I tied a line to the dock and have me arrested


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Last time that guy did that to me I just tied up and ate lunch anyway. Told him if he touched my lines I would have him arrested for trying to steal my boat. If he even called the law they don't care cause they didn't show up the hour I was there. Is it the asshole on that 34 Beneteau that was yelling at you?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe so, says he charters sailboats out of there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Because the only section of usable dock already have boats that lease the spot, and were obviously out. Yeah, you may not think it's a big deal, but if I were to return to the dock and someone was itied up in my slip, we'd have an issue.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

John B. said:


> Because the only section of usable dock already have boats that lease the spot, and were obviously out. Yeah, you may not think it's a big deal, but if I were to return to the dock and someone was itied up in my slip, we'd have an issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Still no reason to be a jerkoff to someone making an honest mistake, hell for all he knew I didn't know the place was unusable and was looking at it to see if I wanted to dock my boat there. If you ran a marina would you be real happy if someone renting a slip acted like that to a potential customer, with out at least telling them nicely they couldn't dock there?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah the section I tie up to is where the dock master shack is, not anyone's slip so save the speech.


Most of us are smart enough to see a slip or bulkhead in use and not to dock there. I know it can be difficult when someone is in your slip we felt with it all the time at Sherman Cove. But behind FishHouse there are plenty of empty slips regardless of how special the residents there think they are.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Yeah the section I tie up to is where the dock master shack is, not anyone's slip so save the speech.
> .


Right where a 39' beneteau & tender docks... so yeah... and there are signs all over saying the marina is closed, no trespassing, boat owners only. 


And I agree with the previous poster, no reason for him to be a jerk. On the flip side, it would be awful tiring for someone to be in your slip every weekend.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Or just in front of it since that Trojan parks behind it...


----------

